# Has anyone done this blend and is it popular?



## Maythorn (Dec 8, 2011)

Lavender 5 parts, to 4 and 4 of Rosemary & Patchouly.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 9, 2011)

I haven't done the rosemary but I've done lavender, patch and peppermint in 5 4 2.


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 9, 2011)

If I could get peppermint to stick I'd use it more.  But it fades so much for me and as only part of a blend seems like it would be nonexistent in older bars.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2011)

I love Peppermint and I find it sticks really, really well in low %ages (need it low otherwise bits get more tingly than most like  :? )


----------



## agriffin (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree.  I use peppermint all of the time.   :?


----------



## Maythorn (Dec 17, 2011)

That's odd, I found the same thing to be true of spearmint ess oil.  It was absolutely heavenly in the bottle very candyish, but only a whisper of itself in cold process soap.  Both faded for me more and more as time went by too.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 18, 2011)

Very strange - I don't have that problem with Spearmint either.... mind you it is lighter than Peppermint and I love blending them together with Peppermint at a lower %age than Spearmint.  Smells like a candy cane.... yummy


----------



## rileylite (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds good to me! Personally I would probably take it down to 2 parts patch.


----------



## green soap (Mar 1, 2012)

I do something like that, but the proportions I use are

5:1:1 lavender:rosemaryatchouli

I would also do it 5:2:1 or 5:3:1  

patchouli is very strong and the other two much less so.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 2, 2012)

What effect are you aiming for with respect to your blend.  Is there a particular note that you want to stand out?

For example, I love lavender and patch but am less keen on rosemary so I'd probably do 5 lavender: 2 patch: 1-2 rosemary.

I also have no problem whatsoever in getting peppermint and spearmint to stick.  They take over a blend if I'm not careful.


----------

